# Knife Forging In Brooklyn



## eto (Aug 15, 2012)

Not sure anyone saw this yet , there will be knife forging going on in Brooklyn being held by Kikuichi Company.

Saturday, August 18, 2012
11-3PM Forging at Smorgasburg sponsored by The Brooklyn Kitchen 27 N. 6th St., Brooklyn, NY 11211, 

Below is a link to all the places they will be:

http://www.j-can.net/events/forging-tour-august-2012/


----------



## Dream Burls (Aug 15, 2012)

They will also be in Rheinbeck N.Y. this Friday.


----------



## Jim (Aug 16, 2012)

Damm I am out of town.


----------



## Chips (Sep 11, 2012)

Dang, as fate would have it, I jump on board here and see this a few weeks after it passed thru SF. I'd given my right arm to see that.


----------



## Jim (Sep 11, 2012)

Any photos or reports on the event Jay?


----------

